# 2008 Resolutions



## Bret (Dec 27, 2007)

Anyone care to share their New Year's Resolutions?

1. Learn to make lotion/body butter from scratch. 

2. Figure out a different company name and get all proper paperwork in place. (Business license, insurance, etc)

3. Keep house clean, avoid C.H.A.O.S. (Can't Have Anyone Over Syndrome)


----------



## pepperi27 (Dec 27, 2007)

I love that chaos LOL. 
My 2008 resolutions:

Learn to make bigger batches lol
Learn to make round bath bombs
Learn to make lotion from scratch (just for me)
Gross enough money for my state to be considered a business lol
add more items to my shop (shampoo/bodywash/body butter)
Learn to take great pictures with exciting backgrounds lol
Come up with more recipes

I think thats it for now!


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 27, 2007)

Oh goodness, where to start?

BIZ:
1.Simplify my line
2.Destash (look for a garage sale soon!)
3.Send out regular newsletters 


HOME:
1.Simplify my home/life
2.Make the kid spend fewer hours on video games & more hours on other things.
3.Lose 10 pound (20 would be nice, 10 I know I can do.)


----------



## dragonfly princess (Dec 27, 2007)

Lemme see:  Wait!!!!  CHAOS is only a syndrome?  I think it is terminal with me 

Home:
I NEED A BIGGER HOUSE  Aint gonna happen so I will try to find some space.
Make the kids take up a sport, gaming is NOT a sport!!!

Biz:
Get the hubby more involved, for my finances ONLY 
make larger batches
be able to order larger quantities of product
add new products (shaving soap, bath gel)


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 27, 2007)

updated w/ additions

BIZ: 
1.Simplify my line 
2.Destash (look for a garage sale soon!) 
3.Send out regular newsletters 
4.Hand out tons of samples & literature

HOME: 
1.Simplify my home/life 
2.Make the kid spend fewer hours on video games & more hours on other things. 
3.Lose 10 pound (20 would be nice, 10 I know I can do.)
4. Make the kids eat better
5.Eat out less


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2007)

My biz stuff is in the other business area.. so my personals can go here

1. LEARN HOW TO SHOP!
I am one of those people who have 3 pairs of pants, basic stuff and happy. 
But now, Its getting on my nerves. 
So, I am trying to be more gurly.. and go shopping!

2. LOSE 15lbs! 
I am so sick of looking at it.. and IT looking at me!

3. Organize my whole house! And decorate this **** place!
Do you know I dont even have pictures on my walls! :roll: 

4. GET A FREAKIN PERSONAL LIFE!
I need to socialize more with adults.. in public! LOL 
I may take a dance class, Im not sure just yet. I need to leave the house more often. 

5. JOIN A GYM! WITH A TRAINER!
This goes with the 15lbs!

Develop products designed just for me!

Oh and Learn how to put on makeup better! WHAT THE HELL!

Do anyone know where I can find some **** heels (shoes) in a size freakin 5!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roll:


----------



## dragonfly princess (Dec 27, 2007)

hahahhaaha little tiny foot gurlie!!  I am thinking you are gonna have to do a payless trip!  

Why do you want to be more gurlie?  My boys laugh at me when I say that!  I love the hell outta shopping but I am far from a girlie girl!


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2007)

Dragon, if I am in a mall more than 1 hour I loose my mind! I get irritable and ready to scream *sigh*... 

I tried Payless.. some have them, some dont.. and they look to cheap! 
I found some and Fredericks of Hollywood on their website, I may order a pair and see what happens.. 

I just tired of looking like a boy, and you know. like i let myself.. go! LOL


----------



## dragonfly princess (Dec 27, 2007)

Oh dear, you can't get me out of the mall 

You can still be girlie wearing comfortable shoes!!  Dang it!


----------



## Wax Munky (Dec 27, 2007)

1.Stop talking out loud to my imaginary friend "Timmy",when others are around.

2. Find out what the dogs REALLY think about.

3.I will try and see my family and friends instead of just emailing them.

4. I will gladly share my experience and advice,I love to say "I told you so!".

5. File my tax return..WHAT TAX RETURN!

6. To find a will and make sure I'm in it 

7.I will NOT leave the Christmas decor up till Valentine's day!!!

8.File a complaint with the "Psychic Friends"!!! 


9. Review last years attempted resolutions.. ughs.. what were they again?

10.“Who needs resolutions? Everything is fine!”


----------



## dragonfly princess (Dec 27, 2007)

ahhahahahha you are silly!!!


----------



## CPSoaper (Dec 27, 2007)

Mine are the usual. Lose weight, get more organized, more focused with my bizness and shop and house and finances, etc, etc, etc. But I also need to make some decisions in some areas of my personal life. you know either sh** or get off the pot. :?   

But more than anything, I resolve to never stop trying to be a better person and friend, never let life beat me so far down that I can't or don't know how to get back up, and to always seek joy and peace.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Dec 27, 2007)

Lots of great ideas here guys, thanks for giving me time to ponder your thoughts!
I want to continue to increase my business and get a helper.  My biggest complaint is my shipping time.  I don't blame anyone, but I do spell out how long it can be before I ship the item(s). In each item description and in a e-mail etsy sends out to every buyer, I state my turn around time clearly.  I just can't seem to push things out the door!  I mean, I take care to make sure my molds are perfectly square, splinter free, all edges are rounded, and sanded, all nail or screw holes filled, then I sand the whole item by hand and I don't mean with a hand held sander!  It is tough getting faster production while still producing a high end product I am proud to stamp my name on.  How do I do this?  Maybe Shannan needs to move to Missouri and start helping me!  
Thanks for letting me blow some steam off.  I had a bad experience tonight with someone I busted my ass to get his order out, then he lied in a review and did not mention all the facts, just the ones he wanted to make sure sounded like I was a **** thief! :roll:   My grandad a woodworker whom I learned from in my younger years stated to me many times this wise saying;

Son, you can make most of the people you work for happy most of the time, but you can't make all the people you work for happy all the time!"

More and more I'm finding my grandpa was a very wise man!  I wish I could though, God knows I do!  

In 2008, I want to make more people happy, 100% of the time, if I can, while maintaining the old time craftsmanship I strive to deliver every time!

Paul....


----------



## Mandy (Dec 28, 2007)

I have so many, but here are a few:

- Get more organized (especially my soaping area. It's a disaster and it's taking over my house!!!!)
- Travel more
- No more soda
- Take more pictures, and organize the ones I have
- Eat more organic


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 28, 2007)

Paul, I never leave feedback untill I have got feedback from the buyer for just this reason. It is an age old agruement. Many say once the buyer has paid they have fullfilled their end of the deal & you should leave positive feedback. I HIGHLY DISAGREE!!!! I believe feedback should reflect the entire experience which is not over by a long shot when the payment is made, it has only just begun. I have been screwed twice after I left positive feedback, both times w/ the buyer emailing me to say they got the items (ebay, non soap related) & love them & then making contact w/ paypal to get a refund because the item never arrived. NEVER again  :evil: . I will save my feedback untill I see theirs. it is a bargaining tool.

Sorry for the highjack, I am just feel VERY strongly about the matter!


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jan 1, 2008)

Thank you Tab, I totally agree!  I started doing what you suggested about 2 months ago, and am waiting a few more weeks until I give feedback on this particular person and this incident, then I will give appropriate feedback and my side of the story for everyone to see.  Most of my buyers do not have an Etsy store and will never buy again from me or someone else at Etsy and don't care about leaving good feedback, but rest assured, someone in that same position who wants to leave you negative feedback sure will.  They don't care if you give them negative feedback, as they may never show up at Etsy again.

Thanks again my friend for making me feel better!  

Paul


----------



## pink-north (Jan 1, 2008)

Paul I'm so sorry you had such a bad experience. I can tell from your description that you put a lot of heart and soul into your work and it shows (I can tell from the pics). You're a sweet gentleman and as bad a blow as this may be to your etsy store, I hope others will see the truth and the value of the work you do.  :wink:


----------

